

First distant planet to be seen in colour is blue - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/first-distant-planet-to-be-seen-in-colour-is-blue-1.13376

======
gus_massa
Perhaps it's only a small detail, but the artistic impression of the planet
has no strips. All the giant planets we know have strips. Do they have any
reason to draw it in this way?

[http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=neptune&tbm=isch](http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=neptune&tbm=isch)

